#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International by: Brian Nesbitt

## mkhurram79

*Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International


by: Brian Nesbitt
*




Description:

Industries which use pumps, seals and pipes will almost certainly also use valves in their systems. Someone in each industry needs to be able to design, purchase or maintain the right valve for the job in hand, and that can amount to a lot of valves world-wide. Here is a single resource which is aimed at those designers and end users, plus their engineering staff.Brian Nesbitt is a well-known consultant with a considerable publishing record. A lifetime of experience backs up the huge amount of practical detail found in this volume.Its international approach is no accident: it will have world-wide take-up.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



--------------------------------------------------------------------------See More: Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International by: Brian Nesbitt

----------


## BrightSide

mkhurram79,

Thanks for sharing!  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Gasflo

Mkhurram79

Thanks.

----------


## sambun

thanks !

----------


## aurrel

thank you very much for the post

----------


## tamiltata

thanks for sharing

----------


## Azad

Useful book - Thanks for sharing

Azad

----------


## f81aa

mkhurram79, thanks for sharing

----------


## friddy_putra

thks

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## nug_turn

thank you, very usefull

----------


## saran Dayal

> *Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International
> by: Brian Nesbitt
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Description:
> 
> ...




Please allow to share this usefully book.


Regard
SD

----------


## THYROS

Gracias, muy buen aporte.

See More: Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International by: Brian Nesbitt

----------


## eriyanto.edy

thanks for sharing...

----------


## ady_edan

Hi...

Please re-upload this ebook cos the link aren't working, thanks

Regards,

----------


## safetypartha15

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## sessom

thank you!!!!

----------


## Stott

thanks 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## 501fossil

a very good resource material, thank you Sir,

----------


## donbox

Thanks a lot

----------


## themmr

Thanks,

----------


## allah ka banda

can you upload it again .link not working well...thanks advance

----------


## prabhu0487

Can u please re upload this book

----------


## prabhu0487

Can u please re upload this book

----------


## leone22

Can u please re upload this book  



pleaseSee More: Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International by: Brian Nesbitt

----------


## prabhu0487

please re upload this book

----------


## phyowintsoe

can u please upload again?

----------


## ilayarasan

Please reupload........Link is dead......

----------


## rpras

please upload this book once again as the link has expired

----------


## meena

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## alexmalikow

Could you please re-upload this link again? Unfortunately link is dead.... (((
Thanks in advance.

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks a lot

----------


## jtorero

Re upload please  :Frown:

----------


## Nabilia

HVAElse1856174948.rar	59.919 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Amirul

thanks nabilia =)

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Dear Friends,
I would like to have these book:
1) The valve book-published by Neles-Jamesbury
2) The Design of Valves and Fittings-by G. H. Pearson
Can anyone help me on this issue. Nabilia? anyone?
Your prompt feedback is very much appreciated.
Thanks and best regards.

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mf2112

Please allow to share this usefully book.

See More: Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International by: Brian Nesbitt

----------


## superandy

Attached the link requested.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards
Superandy

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## Tamaiti

Thanks  very much for the post

----------


## thawdar

Hi All,


Any body have valve data for pressure drop at different opening percent.

----------


## Gasflo

Hi Superandy

The link is dead. Could you please reload the book?

----------


## Gasflo

HI thawdar.

To calculate the pressure drop against valve opening you need to know the "cv" of the particular valve you are using.
The learn more about it, google it.

----------


## techindia2010

you can not find presurre drop based on valve data becouse DP is depandent on down/up stream eqpt. (like pump) and pipe line.
Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## techindia2010

mediafire link is not working. 
please upload again.

----------


## ravichetam

sir..please give the link again..it is not working..thnx

----------


## avinashk0007

Pls upload the link again as it is not working for download
 Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International by: Brian Nesbitt

----------


## gtpol57

You can find it **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## illuminati9

Any chance of uploading it again, i know i dont really have a right to request this, but maybe as a welcome gift.. 0__o hahaha

See More: Handbook of Valves and Actuators: Valves Manual International by: Brian Nesbitt

----------


## arash269

Friend can somebody help me? I couldn't see anything....the link is not working?...thaks for you help :Cheerful:  :Cheerful:

----------


## arash269

pleasssssssseeeeeeee upload in the 4shared because the not limited.
 :Panda:

----------


## gtpol57

New link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## adolf07

the link is not working!!!!!pleasssssssseeeeeeee upload!!!!!!

----------


## DJ Q

Try downloading from here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Beni_pgn

please re-upload again link is dead....

----------


## inconel

pl upload

----------


## f81aa

> pl upload



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## dejo111

Thanks

----------


## priyanka_chopra

thanks

----------


## mam_engineer

can anybody reload it please ?

----------

